# Mafia 3 not working on phenom x6 1100T



## saikamaldoss (Oct 6, 2016)

Guys any one able to play mafia 3 on phenomx6 ? Non of the people I know able to play


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 6, 2016)

saikamaldoss said:


> Guys any one able to play mafia 3 on phenomx6 ? Non of the people I know able to play




Well, technically that IS below minimum requirements of FX-8120, which scores 6567 on Passmark, with the X6 1190T scoring just 5843.

That said, we all know people are often able to play various games on spec just below minimum, and they have announced a patch forthcoming to remove the 30 FPS cap. What else they will do, if anything, is anyone's guess.

Right now the most complaints seem to be about the 30 FPS cap, and grainy looking graphics. Some have also complained about the controls. Quite honestly, this is sounding to be a crappy port, which is not surprising since 2K is involved.


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 6, 2016)

It is capped to 30 FPS is all i know.
I would not be surprised if it is using an unsupported instruction like SSSE3.


----------



## saikamaldoss (Oct 6, 2016)

Frag Maniac said:


> Well, technically that IS below minimum requirements of FX-8120, which scores 6567 on Passmark, with the X6 1190T scoring just 5843.
> 
> That said, we all know people are often able to play various games on spec just below minimum, and they have announced a patch forthcoming to remove the 30 FPS cap. What else they will do, if anything, is anyone's guess.
> 
> Right now the most complaints seem to be about the 30 FPS cap, and grainy looking graphics. Some have also complained about the controls. Quite honestly, this is sounding to be a crappy port, which is not surprising since 2K is involved.



I am running 1100T at 3.8 and it's faster than my friends 8120.. but still it keeps crashing.. is there anything to do with SSE 4.1 support ?? Coz my processor does. It support that


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 6, 2016)

saikamaldoss said:


> ...is there anything to do with SSE 4.1 support ?? Coz my processor does. It support that


Too soon to tell that yet. These are good reasons NOT to jump on games as soon as they release, esp if your spec isn't even on the requirement list. There are reasons other than just amount of power that some spec doesn't work, while more modern components do.


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 6, 2016)

Top tip i never buy games anywhere close to launch.
Only games i got at launch were Black Ops 1 and BF3 neither i paid for they were gifts off my brother and both plagued with problems.


----------



## Kanan (Oct 7, 2016)

saikamaldoss said:


> I am running 1100T at 3.8 and it's faster than my friends 8120.. but still it keeps crashing.. is there anything to do with SSE 4.1 support ?? Coz my processor does. It support that


Have you updated your GPU drivers? It could be because 1100T is missing SSE 4 support or SSSE3, but I think it's unlikely.


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 7, 2016)

I thought Mafia 3 doesnt come out until tomorrow.


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 7, 2016)

yotano211 said:


> I thought Mafia 3 doesnt come out until tomorrow.



The world is much bigger than just the USA and time zones exist


----------



## slozomby (Oct 7, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> The world is much bigger than just the USA and time zones exist


blasphemer!


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 7, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> The world is much bigger than just the USA and time zones exist


Surely this must be some kind of sorcery!


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 7, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> The world is much bigger than just the USA and time zones exist



Not where I live.

PS:  I'm not an idiot, I'm just jumping on the clever response bandwagon.


----------



## saikamaldoss (Oct 7, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Have you updated your GPU drivers? It could be because 1100T is missing SSE 4 support or SSSE3, but I think it's unlikely.



Yup I updated to 16.10 that was released specifically for this game but still no luck. I will return it. I won't buy a processor just for a game. I willl wait till Jan to see what Zen does and then will upgrade. If I can get 16 powerful cores. It's worth waiting. If not will go for intel after checking Zen vs 7700k reviews from Anandtech


----------



## Kanan (Oct 7, 2016)

saikamaldoss said:


> Yup I updated to 16.10 that was released specifically for this game but still no luck. I will return it. I won't buy a processor just for a game. I willl wait till Jan to see what Zen does and then will upgrade. If I can get 16 powerful cores. It's worth waiting. If not will go for intel after checking Zen vs 7700k reviews from Anandtech


Yeah maybe it's just a bug though, don't return it too quickly. Good luck


----------



## slozomby (Oct 7, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> It is capped to 30 FPS is all i know.



they say they'll have a patch over the weekend.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 7, 2016)

It needs SSE4.1... not the first game thou, lately most of games fail on those CPU's. Time to upgrade.


----------



## natr0n (Oct 7, 2016)

They did this with Earth Defense Force (EDF) you needed new instructions to run it. Some game dev modified the exe and phenoms worked as they should. The game didnt even use the instructions just checked for them.

Might be the same issue here.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 7, 2016)

didnt no mans sky have similar issues recently with AMD CPU's and needing the newer SSE support?

IIRC only phenom II and newer worked, regardless of performance. I wonder if this is a new (bad) trend.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 7, 2016)

Mussels said:


> didnt no mans sky have similar issues recently with AMD CPU's and needing the newer SSE support?
> 
> IIRC only phenom II and newer worked, regardless of performance. I wonder if this is a new (bad) trend.



Yes. And quantum break too. There were more...

It is not bad. It needs just a legacy mode exe. look at emulators compiled with different feature sets, they work faster using newer ones.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 7, 2016)

in all honesty a 1090/1100T still has plenty of performance to it, so i think its a disgrace they're not working in all these modern titles.


I just don't know if i need to hate the game devs, or AMD.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 7, 2016)

Mussels said:


> in all honesty a 1090/1100T still has plenty of performance to it, so i think its a disgrace they're not working in all these modern titles.
> 
> 
> I just don't know if i need to hate the game devs, or AMD.



Devs. It's a forgotten piece of the instruction set and of making your game compatible with older systems.

However I do agree this is a pretty old CPU


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Mussels said:


> in all honesty a 1090/1100T still has plenty of performance to it, so i think its a disgrace they're not working in all these modern titles.
> 
> 
> I just don't know if i need to hate the game devs, or AMD.



In this case, it could very well just use one instruction from that instruction set.  And when it tries to use that instruction, the game crashes.  At least that is what it sounds like in the OP's case, because it sounds like the game runs but crashes.

That is kind of the hazards of running a really old CPU.  It might still be plenty powerful, but if it doesn't have the instructions set your software needs, then you have problems.

And SSE4.1 has been around since 2008.  So you can't really blame a dev for using it.  I'd be blaming AMD for not including it in their processor in 2010...

If the devs were using some bleeding edge instruction set, sure I'd say blame them.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 7, 2016)

Well... Nobody argues that Chrome doesn't run on Pentium 3 too... as it lacks SSE2 too... well this is the same case... time really has flown.


----------



## LightningJR (Oct 7, 2016)

Yeah this instruction set issue has been a problem for a few games now. Just goes to show AMD had a gem in it's hands with the Phenom II it can still handle itself even today it's really too bad it's so old. Hopefully Zen will bring us back to those glory days.


Maybe they have the support for the older SSE set it just might be bugged somehow. I know that when it doesn't have the support the game just wont launch.

The newest MGS game had the same issue at launch as well.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 7, 2016)

Vayra86 said:


> I do agree this is a pretty old CPU


My i7-950 is about a year older than the 1090T, and has no such problems in modern games. It's not so much AMD CPUs as devs not caring to support them adequately. That is my only fear of going Zen.


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 7, 2016)

Frag Maniac said:


> My i7-950 is about a year older than the 1090T, and has no such problems in modern games. It's not so much AMD CPUs as devs not caring to support them adequately. That is my only fear of going Zen.



Intel first gen Core series have a wider support for SSE instructions.

Namely the ones they seem to be throwing into newer games.

AMD does have similar named ones but are not the same sets unfortunately.

http://valid.x86.fr/pmcp15

SSE4A and SSE3 (note the single S missing)
SSE3 is not used by really anything AFAIK even PCSX2 (Playstation 2 emulation) uses SSE4.1 / SSE2 / SSSE3/ AVX/ AVX2 and misses out the AMD centric ones which i also found odd.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Frag Maniac said:


> My i7-950 is about a year older than the 1090T, and has no such problems in modern games. It's not so much AMD CPUs as devs not caring to support them adequately. That is my only fear of going Zen.



The i7-950 supports SSE4.1, the 1090T does not.  This is AMD's fault for not including SSE4.1 in their processors, not the game dev's fault in any way.


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 7, 2016)

Also anther point, Phenom II's SSE4A support is actually an intel instruction set so it's not the abandoning you may think it is.

Instruction set's also can only boost performance in certain scenario's.

SSE4.1 on PCSX2 for instance gives a big gain in software emulation where the CPU is the only PC part emulating an entire Playstation 2.
However in HW mode it won't be a huge deal over SSE2 instructions which is supported by both vendor.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 7, 2016)

Isnt this the same guy who didnt read anything about Forza Horizon and then raged on the forums because its not realistic?

And now hes wondering why his potato of a rig cant run a newly released game?


----------



## Kanan (Oct 8, 2016)

I wouldn't call it AMD's fault though, they have a licensing contract with Intel and get things later, that's it. The FX introduced newer instructions for AMD cpus.


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 8, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> The world is much bigger than just the USA and time zones exist


You mean the US is not the center of the world.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 8, 2016)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Isnt this the same guy who didnt read anything about Forza Horizon and then raged on the forums because its not realistic?
> 
> And now hes wondering why his potato of a rig cant run a newly released game?


Same guy.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/forza-horizon-3-pc-car-handling-like-boat.226110/


----------



## saikamaldoss (Oct 8, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> It needs SSE4.1... not the first game thou, lately most of games fail on those CPU's. Time to upgrade.



I am willing to upgrade by AMD is pushing Zen release. I want to compare Zen vs 7700k before I decide which side I am going to take this time.


----------



## saikamaldoss (Oct 8, 2016)

Toothless said:


> Same guy.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/forza-horizon-3-pc-car-handling-like-boat.226110/



Ya I have better thing in life than reading about tech stuff and do research 24/7 lol. If everyone stars reading all the carp. Then there won't be a need for forum to ask questions nor for you to reply...

Forza yes I just fell for the name. But this game is not the same. Minimum spec never mentioned SSE4.1 is required to pay that buggy crap..

Anyways I have returned it. Will buy it back once I upgrade to Zen or 6800k once I decide in Jan.. till then I will enjoy games that won't need SSE4.1... 

I have pre ordered Watch dog 2 gold edition.. do you have any comments on that too ??


----------



## alucasa (Oct 8, 2016)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Isnt this the same guy who didnt read anything about Forza Horizon and then raged on the forums because its not realistic?
> 
> And now hes wondering why his potato of a rig cant run a newly released game?



lolz. Good catch. Old habit never dies or so they say.


----------



## saikamaldoss (Oct 8, 2016)

alucasa said:


> lolz. Good catch. Old habit never dies or so they say.



Na when I was Much younger, I had nothing to do. I even wasted time creating SKD tray tool and drivers.. but now I am not the kid nor do I have time to research.. I post questions and check for reply when I find time..


----------



## 64K (Oct 8, 2016)

saikamaldoss said:


> Ya I have better thing in life than reading about tech stuff and do research 24/7 lol. If everyone stars reading all the carp. Then there won't be a need for forum to ask questions nor for you to reply...
> 
> Forza yes I just fell for the name. But this game is not the same. Minimum spec never mentioned SSE4.1 is required to pay that buggy crap..
> 
> ...



I think people are just trying to tell you to spend a few minutes researching games before you buy them. For example, you can ask a question on a forum and get bad advice or biased advice.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 8, 2016)

saikamaldoss said:


> I am willing to upgrade by AMD is pushing Zen release. I want to compare Zen vs 7700k before I decide which side I am going to take this time.



If it was me, I'd grap an FX-8300 right now, they're only $120.  That will get you through another year so you can wait until Zen hits to do a major upgrade.


----------



## LightningJR (Oct 8, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> If it was me, I'd grap an FX-8300 right now, they're only $120.  That will get you through another year so you can wait until Zen hits to do a major upgrade.


yeah do this, if you mobo supports it. I know my friends Gigabyte don't support Bulldozer, he was angry at that fact, all he would have needed was a BIOS update but nope Gigabyte had none of it.. I guess in a way it was ok since Bulldozer was crap but the SSE problem nowadays, it's been hurting him recently.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 8, 2016)

saikamaldoss said:


> Ya I have better thing in life than reading about tech stuff and do research 24/7 lol. If everyone stars reading all the carp. Then there won't be a need for forum to ask questions nor for you to reply...
> 
> Forza yes I just fell for the name. But this game is not the same. Minimum spec never mentioned SSE4.1 is required to pay that buggy crap..
> 
> ...


Yeah, do some research first before coming back to complain about it if it goes south.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 8, 2016)

LightningJR said:


> yeah do this, if you mobo supports it. I know my friends Gigabyte don't support Bulldozer, he was angry at that fact, all he would have needed was a BIOS update but nope Gigabyte had none of it.. I guess in a way it was ok since Bulldozer was crap but the SSE problem nowadays, it's been hurting him recently.



If his system specs are correct, his motherboard supports the FX-8300.  He just has to make sure he has the latest BIOS before swapping out the CPUs.

Edit: I just checked out ebay, and the 1100t is selling for $150-200!  Depending on if it is CPU only or CPU+Heatsink.  Upgrading to a FX-8300 would be essentially a free upgrade.  It's a no brainer.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 9, 2016)

saikamaldoss said:


> Ya I have better thing in life than reading about tech stuff and do research 24/7 lol.* If everyone stars reading all the carp. Then there won't be a need for forum to ask questions nor for you to reply...*
> 
> Forza yes I just fell for the name. But this game is not the same. Minimum spec never mentioned SSE4.1 is required to pay that buggy crap..
> 
> ...



Or we will have more knowledgeable people in this world that know how to do their own research and think for themselves prior to asking questions...Forums aren't going anywhere, conversations on all this stuff is still going to happen. 

That would result in more accurate and in depth information being spread around on forums. Instead of now where its a handful of people who know what they are talking about, and a lot more people who think they know, but don't.


----------



## Asisvenia (Oct 10, 2016)

Are there any more games which doesn't support x6 1100T ? I'm just curious about that..


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 10, 2016)

Asisvenia said:


> Are there any more games which doesn't support x6 1100T ? I'm just curious about that..



I've resisted responding on that, since some claim it's all AMD's fault, but now I feel I must reply.

I know full well the Phenoms don't use SSE4.1, but in my  searching I've only found 3 titles that have had issues with it. MGSV, No Man's Sky, and now Mafia III. MGSV was patched to support SSE4, and patches have already been confirmed to support it for No Man's Sky and Mafia III.

No one's saying AMD is all that smart on decisions, but the fact is, SSE4 is easy to support before or after release. The fact that pretty much every recent title I've found that released without support for it, has been or is in the process of being patched for it, indicates it's more of an oversight on the dev's part, than a refusal to support it.

The bottom line is, no dev wants to lose profits from those with Phenoms on something that is so easy to implement, which is why most titles don't have any issues running on those chips. Blaming AMD for this is very misleading. Sure it's a bit annoying to have to be the squeaky wheel because AMD chose not to include it, but I think you'll find it rare that devs don't respond appropriately when you do let them know you need support for it.

With the majority of titles it's not necessary to say anything, because most support it. This is more of a minute percentage oversight thing than the wide spread problem some are making it sound like. So if you want to blame someone, blame the small percentage of devs that forgot to put it in.

That said, clearly AMD's poorly performing FX series has had something to do with devs neglecting to pay attention to their needs on the software end, but that is about the only thing causing such neglect I think, and again, only from a small percentage of devs. The smart devs are very conscious of every scenario their profits will come from.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 10, 2016)

It's Havok Physics it use the SSE instruction sets


----------



## LightningJR (Oct 10, 2016)

Frag Maniac said:


> I've only found 3 titles that have had issues with it. MGSV, No Man's Sky, and now Mafia III



Also Quantum Break and Halo 5 Forge. idk any more.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 11, 2016)

LightningJR said:


> Also Quantum Break and Halo 5 Forge. idk any more.



Quantum Break was already patched for SSE4 suport.

_"In response to requests from fans, we have removed SSE4.2, SSE4.1, SSSE3 limitation..."_

Source: https://community.remedygames.com/f...es/263306-quantum-break-title-update-1-6-2016

Haven't seen any word on Halo 5 Forge being patched yet, might take longer since MS is at the helm, but considering how big a title Halo is, I'm sure many will request it.

So far just one title not yet confirmed to run on Phenoms.


----------



## LightningJR (Oct 11, 2016)

I know it works now, so does No Man's Sky and MGS, so far it's just Mafia 3 and Halo 5 Forge.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 11, 2016)

I had to do some patch hacking to get COD4 to run on an Athlon XP then. Might be the same for this game too


----------



## Jism (Oct 11, 2016)

It shoud'nt be a limitation wether a CPU has SSE5 or not. It's just instructions that speed up some processing, but nothing mandatory.

Back in the days you where able to play video's just fine without MMX vs MMX. The MMX CPU ofcourse had an advantage but this is simular to push users to new hardware and keep everything going.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 11, 2016)

LightningJR said:


> ...so far it's just Mafia 3 and Halo 5 Forge.


Like I said, Mafia III has already had a patch for it confirmed to be in the works.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Frag Maniac said:


> Like I said, Mafia III has already had a patch for it confirmed to be in the works.



Considering GCW you gotta walk in using a hazmat suit due to ur0dk336 ads etc


----------

